# Talking shepherds.



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

While pet sitting my friends senior shepherd one thing I noticed was how vocal he was. He would actually try to talk to you and hold a conversation,(So many various tones and pitches) especially after you returned home from somewhere or if he was really enjoying a belly/neck rub. He got really talkative when his "favorite people" would return for a visit as well. And please dont confuse this with barking, its clearly not.

Question is is this normal for all shepherds? This is one of the behaviors I saw that I find hilarious!

This is the closest video I could find that matches what the shepherd I pet sat would do, though the dog I had for a time did not "howl" like the dog in this vid.


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine doesn't really talk unless I am on my way out. Then he just starts yelping "mom, mommyyy, momom." Other than that, he barks and growls like other GSDs, but doesn't "chat." Wish he did though!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've heard a lot of dogs talk over the years - it seems like either they're a talker or not 

Xander doesn't talk a whole lot...I kinda wish he would. When I ask him questions sometimes he'll talk or last night when we turned the surround sound on with a BluRay he did a head tilt, looked around the room (sound coming from different speakers - voices), looked at me and then said "wooo woo wooo"...it sounded like he was asking me what was going on with all those voices 

One of my favorite talking dog videos on YouTube is this one of Mishka:





There's some good ones of her saying other words too.. Smart girl 

Or this one of her saying "Hello"


----------



## lewis (Dec 4, 2014)

*i need some help*

my shepherd is biting when i tell her to sit. why is that happening


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Denali, my white shepherd, was quite a talker. Naturally, no training involved. I learned that when I was working at home on the computer on a project and started talking to myself. He was lying at my feet as usual (velcro dog) and to my surprise he did a head tilt and started answering in a sort of sing song roo-roo. Kind of like Scooby Doo only not as understandable. 

From that point on we would have lots of "conversations." Neither one of us knew what the other was saying, but it was kind of fun. At times he would come in from outside and start being vocal as if he were trying to tell me something. Sometimes I would talk normally and sometimes try to imitate his roo-roo sounds. He would tilt his head and answer back - made me laugh. He passed away this past summer and I sure miss him and those "conversations."


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My first Shepherd Lishka, was a definite talker, especially with her loved one's and when I got home. She was a character for sure 

Areli, my 7mos is a grumbler , mumbled and her 'brother' Akivah is a talker but hasn't started the roo rooing malamute are known for (he is gsd/malamute).


----------

